# Placement for medical scrub w/chest pocket



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone have experience embroidering medical scrubs? If the scrub has a left chest pocket is there a rule of thumb for the placement? Is it above the pocket, on the pocket, or is it the right chest? I have checked every placement guide I can find, and none address this.

Thanks


----------



## blibby53 (Jun 12, 2007)

I would just ask the customer where he would like the embroidery placed, I have not seen anything that has listed scrubs. Barb


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It depends on what you are embroidering too. But I'm with Barb, let your customer decide.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Scrubs can be a pain but we do probably 100 per week. Almost always we are placing the logo centered above the left chest pocket. We have a few customers who put names above the left chest and logos on the right. It really does vary by customer so their preferences dictate placement. Always ask, always confirm and always ask again. and be sure when your customer says "left" they mean left as being worn not left as they are looking at the guy across from them at the moment...

Also, whenever we put anything above a pocket, we always center and square it to the pocket without regards to how crooked the pocket is. The pocket becomes the visual reference.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Liberty said:


> Scrubs can be a pain but we do probably 100 per week. Almost always we are placing the logo centered above the left chest pocket. We have a few customers who put names above the left chest and logos on the right. It really does vary by customer so their preferences dictate placement. Always ask, always confirm and always ask again. and be sure when your customer says "left" they mean left as being worn not left as they are looking at the guy across from them at the moment...
> 
> Also, whenever we put anything above a pocket, we always center and square it to the pocket without regards to how crooked the pocket is. The pocket becomes the visual reference.


Thanks for the tips. I have never done scrubs before, when you say they are a pain, is it just because of the placement or are they harder to embroider in some way? Any other tips when embroidering scrubs? A hundred a week is some nice business, good for you. Do you sell them the scrubs also, or do they supply them to you?

Thanks for everyone who took time to reply. I definitely do plan on asking them when the time comes, I am in the process of trying to get this account, and I just wanted to know if there is an industry standard before discussing it with them.


----------



## LCrain (Jan 27, 2018)

I choose to place the logo by first finding the center of the pocket. I will place a mark for the design center plus 1/2 inch above the center mark on the top of the pocket on the left chest area. Your completed stitched out finished design should end up above pocket, centered, with a 1/2 inch space between design and pocket. It looks great. I, like you have never found clear instructions anywhere but I have been doing it this way for many years for a large medical facility without complaint.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Lcrain, while that's good information, you might want to look at the date of the post you are replying to. I somehow doubt the original poster is still looking for advice almost 8 years later?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tfalk said:


> Lcrain, while that's good information, you might want to look at the date of the post you are replying to. I somehow doubt the original poster is still looking for advice almost 8 years later?


The good thing about forums is that Lcrain's post may help someone else now or even 8 years from now.


----------



## DrJake (11 mo ago)

splathead said:


> The good thing about forums is that Lcrain's post may help someone else now or even 8 years from now.


Or even 21 years after the post. Threads die out but the info never does. 😁


----------

